

Show HN: My weekend project (split screen surfing) - rchiba
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aeafbnpnnbfjkngleojanpckkjhkdkdj
I wanted to surf the 'net with my girlfriend, so I built this.
======
diN0bot
is there an app like this that is more general split screen share? or split
terminal share?

i don't like how screen shares (skype, webex) are one-way, and require passing
a baton back and forth. when you sit next to someone, you can each look on
each others' screens seemlessly.

~~~
foob
GNU screen supports this functionality and it is very useful. A google for
'"gnu screen" "multiuser on"' should turn up a number of tutorials that
explain in detail how to use it. To also split the terminal into multiple
screens you should search for '"gnu screen" "split screen"'.

~~~
pyrhho
or tmux, which is does the same thing as screen.

------
yariang
Do you really want to provide yet another way to "goof around in class?" :)

~~~
steve-howard
Can there ever be enough ways? Then again, when I goof around in class it's
because I'm zoning out the textbook regurgitation in favor of whatever idea
strikes me. 90% of the time it's HN or reddit anyway, but every now and again
I try to build something.

------
naner
_Ever wanted to surf the Internet, but with someone else in split screen?_

No, actually, not with someone else. With myself.

I recently began the process to hack on Chrome to add proper split screen
support (I don't believe it can be done well with an extension), but the
development process was so involved and the codebase was so much more massive
than I'm used to dealing with that I decided to put this off until I have much
more free time...

------
hasenj
What happens when person A is logged in to say, gmail? What does B see? A's
gmail or B's gmail?

~~~
rchiba
Currently, the extension will show B's gmail to person B, and A's email to
person A. All that's being transferred is URL and position data.

------
AndrewWorsnop
yeah doesn't seem to work for me. Keeps "Waiting for connection"...

~~~
rchiba
My server has had issues using websockets to connect to clients with high
latency, so if you're faraway from where I'm hosting it (Northern California),
it may not connect. Also, I haven't done load testing, so this may be a cause
as well.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
Doesn't work well at all in Europe... Keeps saying "Waiting for connection".
Was trying it with my gf, and she was connected to someone random...

------
tg3
doesn't work for me. When I start a session it keeps saying waiting for
connection, when someone tries to join it doesn't respond at all (no new
window or anything).

------
ClintonWu
Could be another nice user testing tool

------
pkamb
You should add a 'random' option.

~~~
yariang
Browsing roulette -- I like it. Startup idea? (Actually, jokes aside, a
randomized split screen browsing service where you have some background on who
you browse with sounds kind of interesting. It would be like a two-way human
stumble upon)

------
Omni5cience
What's the backend look like?

------
ahmetalpbalkan
Do they match users with passwords? Because someone can see your browsing
while you're waiting for your friend and your password is a simple one.

